# Thirty two lashed double boa fitting help



## Aaronen90 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey guys. 
I’m new to forums.
I see so much information that’s helped on this site.

I am here to ask for help with my boots.

i seem to get numbness pinky toes sometimes more then just that toe
No matter the tightness of the boas or tightness in the harness inside of the boot I get the tingly feeling in my left and right pinky toe.
The looser I am the longer it’ll take to happen
as of now I’m only breaking the boots in by walking around my home.
I attempted to find my exact problem in a thread but didn’t seem to see

I live in Orlando Florida I’m prepping for my California trip.
I do have a store who can mold boots near by.
Is this the solution to create some space for my toes ?

do I go .5 size bigger
I’ve tried .5 smaller and was really really a tight fit.

.5 bigger but I couldn’t feel the front with any of my toes.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The only real way to tell, is to ride. Walking around is NOT the same as riding. Presumably these are new boots. Read the faq sticky, watch BA's 101 to boot fitting and measure you feet according to wiredsport's instructions.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Aaronen90 said:


> Hey guys.
> I’m new to forums.
> I see so much information that’s helped on this site.
> 
> ...


Yeah, go get them heat molded first.


----------



## Aaronen90 (Mar 11, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, go get them heat molded first.


Thanks for response.
So I went to local shop earlier this afternoon.
I was given a compression sock and put on the xl toe cap? That 32 provides the shop to mold 

boots came back I stepped inside for a total of 15 min.

when time was done I switched my socks and put boot back on.

it now felt a lot better.
Came home put them on again. 
and I get the numbness in my pinky toe yet again on both feet

I have ordered a .5 bigger (size 11) 
Should be here Saturday.

will see if this helps.

if there’s any other information I can provide to help you guys
Help me figure this out. 
let me know.

as for walking around the house not being the same as riding
I do understand that.

i figures if I can’t get them to fit comfortably at home it’ll only get worse when riding.
Either way thanks guys.
Let me know what I should do next.

maybe they sell something I can insert to boot after it comes out of heater to put in toe box inside boot instead of just my real foot in there


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmm do you have wide feet?
Numb pinky is rarely due to the boot being to short, but rather too narrow.

So I say check your foot measurements to see if you're a wide...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

First measure you feet! It sounds like you don't need to go up .5 size...which will cause other problems. You need to determine why/what is causing your little toe to go numb! You can also punch out the liner on the pinky side.

32's are known to pack out at least 1/2-full slze. Shucks you haven't even ridden a couple of days yet...relax and go ride.

There are also 3 fits...the lodge bunny, the recreationalist and the performance fit...dare say you are a cabanna bunny from the sunny beaches of Florida that is used to wearing flipflops and obviously don't know jack shit about snowboarding boots.

Another thing, is you feet need to get conditioned to being clamped down in snowboard boots instead of being on the disco floor of the Micky Mouse club.

Relax and go ride! Post up when you get back...have fun!


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

My 32 size 11’s went from “no way I can wear these” when I first tried them on at the store to “ok maybe these will pack out” after molded, to “ok loosing up but some problem areas” after a few days, to now me thinking “ hmm maybe 10.5 would have been the way to go. What sucks is snowboarding boots are expensive, and you can’t return them after you wear them a few time so usually we want to be cautious and not go to tight, but they really do pack out a lot. One thing I would hve tried is try a thinner performance insole. You can gain almost What feels like a half size just by changing that one thing.


----------

